# foros de electronica y la secundaria



## lutiky (Mar 11, 2010)

Ayer leyendo un post de la velocidad que esta creciendo foros de electronica les quisiera comentar y que contaran sus experiecias si han tenido con lo que les voy a contar. Nose si realmente se da cuenta ANDRES CUENCA lo que es este foro para los que se estan hiniciando en lea electronica. Con un grupo de ex alumnos desde hace un tiempo ayudamos a la escuela con aparatos nuevos, reparacion de estructuras, y un monton de cosas mas y no lo hacemos por obligacion sino por lo que le debemos a esa escuela y sus profesores. El martes pasado fui a visitar el director y ver como los chicos habian comenzado las clases me dijo que muy bien con las notebooks nuevas ue le daba le gabierno (5 para 1200 alumnos), al contarme esto sali a recorrer un poco la escuela y ver las clases en eso entre a la sala de electronica I y vi un circuito que me parecia conocido el era este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/ de mnicolau y le dije al profesor que conocia ese circuito y el me explico que el año pasado uno de los chicos en la clase de informatica habia encontrado una pagina que se llamaba foros de electronica y desde ese momento los profesores empesaron a estudiar proyectos de esa pagina y que hasta ahora se sigue haciendo, se imaginaran que yo me quede  y me di cuenta lo que era este foro para mi con algunos proyectos y para los chicos de la escuela que aprenden CON TODOS USTEDES (sus proyectos, el respeto, como no todo es electronica), bueno les queria comentar esto y decirles al que se mato creando esto, los moderadores, y todos los que aportan,comenta, ayudan decirles GRACIAS a todos.
P:Espero que este post este donde debe estar si lo cambian lo entendere.
suerte


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 11, 2010)

Realmente un muy buen foro.Lastima que ultimamente se esta llenando de basura y temas repetidos...


----------



## electrodan (Mar 11, 2010)

Evidentemente, Foros de Electrónica es de las páginas mas conocidas (si no la mas) entre los electrónicos de habla hispana.
Pero me gustaría hacer un comentario: la calidad del foro no la hace solo Andrés Cuenca, la hacemos todos los participantes con nuestros mensajes.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 11, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> ...Pero me gustaría hacer un comentario: la calidad del foro no la hace solo Andrés Cuenca, la hacemos todos los participantes con nuestros mensajes.



De acuerdo, la comunidad la hacemos todos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

mmm, por eso se supone que es una "Comunidad" ¿No?.

Saludos!!


----------

